# [gelöst]mount /var/tmp/portage in RAM

## flammenflitzer

Hallo,

ich kompilliere seit Jahren im RAM. /etc/fstab

```
none                                     /var/tmp/portage                 devtmpfs    noauto,size=2000M,mode=1777,nodev 0 0
```

```
flammenflitzer olaf # mount /var/tmp/portage
```

Jetzt habe ich folgendes festgestellt:

```
flammenflitzer olaf # mount /var/tmp/portage
```

```
flammenflitzer olaf # ls /var/tmp/portage

autofs           hidraw1  loop3               pts     rtc0  sdg4      tty    tty25  tty42  tty6     vcs11   vcsa6

block            initctl  loop4               ram0    sda   sdg5      tty0   tty26  tty43  tty60    vcs12   vcsa7

bsg              input    loop5               ram1    sda1  sdg6      tty1   tty27  tty44  tty61    vcs2    vcsa8

bus              kmem     loop6               ram10   sdb   sg0       tty10  tty28  tty45  tty62    vcs3    vcsa9

cdrom            kmsg     loop7               ram11   sdb1  sg1       tty11  tty29  tty46  tty63    vcs4    vga_arbiter

char             log      loop8               ram12   sdc   sg2       tty12  tty3   tty47  tty7     vcs5    vhba_ctl

console          loop0    loop9               ram13   sdc1  sg3       tty13  tty30  tty48  tty8     vcs6    video0

core             loop1    loop-control        ram14   sdd   sg4       tty14  tty31  tty49  tty9     vcs7    zero

cpu              loop10   mapper              ram15   sdd1  sg5       tty15  tty32  tty5   ttyS0    vcs8

cpu_dma_latency  loop11   mcelog              ram2    sde   sg6       tty16  tty33  tty50  ttyS1    vcs9

disk             loop12   md0                 ram3    sde1  sg7       tty17  tty34  tty51  ttyS2    vcsa

dri              loop13   mem                 ram4    sdf   shm       tty18  tty35  tty52  ttyS3    vcsa1

dvb              loop14   network_latency     ram5    sdf1  snapshot  tty19  tty36  tty53  urandom  vcsa10

fb0              loop15   network_throughput  ram6    sdf2  snd       tty2   tty37  tty54  usb      vcsa11

fbcondecor       loop16   null                ram7    sdf5  sr0       tty20  tty38  tty55  v4l      vcsa12

fd               loop17   port                ram8    sdg   stderr    tty21  tty39  tty56  vboxusb  vcsa2

full             loop18   ppp                 ram9    sdg1  stdin     tty22  tty4   tty57  vcs      vcsa3

fuse             loop19   psaux               random  sdg2  stdout    tty23  tty40  tty58  vcs1     vcsa4

hidraw0          loop2    ptmx                root    sdg3  tgt       tty24  tty41  tty59  vcs10    vcsa5

```

```
flammenflitzer etc # cat /etc/fstab

# <fs>                  <mountpoint>    <type>          <opts>          <dump/pass>

# NOTE: If your BOOT partition is ReiserFS, add the notail option to opts.

UUID=bbaf9717-6012-ce01-b08f-93176012ce01   /                            ext4          noatime             0 1

UUID=d1cf651e-7a12-ce01-d004-651e7a12ce01   /home/olaf                   ext4          auto,defaults 0 2

/dev/sdh2                                none                             swap            sw                  0 0

/dev/cdrom                               /mnt/cdrom                       auto            noauto,user,exec,ro 0 0

/dev/dvd                                 /mnt/dvd                         udf,iso9660     noauto,user,exec,ro 0 0

shm                                      /dev/shm                         devtmpfs    nodev,nosuid,noexec 0 0

none                                     /var/tmp/portage                 devtmpfs    noauto,size=2000M,mode=1777,nodev 0 0

```

Last edited by flammenflitzer on Sat Jun 08, 2013 11:22 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## papahuhn

Warum nimmst Du denn devtmpfs statt tmpfs.

----------

## flammenflitzer

Irgendwann wurde m.E. von TMPFS auf DEVTMPFS umgestiegen?

```
The need of CONFIG_DEVTMPFS=y in the kernel; need to verify the fstype for 

possible /dev line in /etc/fstab is devtmpfs (and not, for example, tmpfs)
```

----------

## papahuhn

Ja, für /dev, nicht für gewöhnliche Ramdisks.

----------

## flammenflitzer

Danke

----------

